# Charlie Chat Summary - 6/11/07



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

*Live Customer Charlie Chat - 06/11/07*

*Quick Highlights (if you don't want to read the whole re-cap):*
•	USB External Storage available late summer/fall
•	USB Storage will have an activation charge but no monthly charge
•	USB Storage will support 'virtually' any USB drive
•	Planning on adding 6 - 8 additional national HD channels by the end of the year
•	Potentially more HD RSNs and well.

*Hosts:*
Charlie Ergen - CEO and Charmain
Jim DeFranco - Executive Vice President

*Summary:*
Weather Channel Update
In the Spotlight Segment
Programming Update from Eric
HD Updates and Upgrades

New Premium Channel - Cinemax HD. They have a giveaway; it's a BOSE 3-2-1 GS II DVD home theater system. To win you need to answer the question, what movie won best picture at the Oscars this year? Hint: It premiers in August on Cinemax HD. (The Departed) Call now to win.

NASCAR clip - Showing Carl Edwards winning and leading the Busch standings. Followed by a plug of upcoming races of Busch series and Nextel Cup races coming up. For a complete schedule to to www.dishracing.com.

*HD Updates:*
Planning on having 2 new Satellite launched by December 2007. They will be the first full MPEG-4 systems. They will have the capacity for additional HD local into locals, covering 85% of the country, 200 HD channels in all.

Talked about leading the way in HD and having the best HD DVR in the marketplace. Said that they have almost twice the channels of other satellite carriers and cable today. Currently have a total of 32 national HD channels available.

Most national HD channels are in their $20.00 HD add-on package. Exception being pay channels, i.e. ShowtimeHD, HBO-HD and Cinemax HD, you need to have the SD versions to get the HD versions. The only other exception is the National-Geographic HD, you need to have America's Top 250 in order to get it.

*New HD Additions:*
Mentioned Cinemax-HD being added again, channel 9458 and 310. They have a new 'See It Saturday' service. Basically shows a new movie every Saturday. Upcoming movies include: 
X-Men: The Last Stand - Available Now
Poseidon - Available Now
Superman Returns - June 16, 2007
Lady in the Water - June 23, 2007
Idlewild - June 30, 2007
Miami Vice - July 7, 2007
The Departed - August 25, 2007

*HD RSN Update, 9 new RSN's in HD:*
FOXFL HD Channel 373 SD channel 423
FOXMW HD Channel 368 SD channel 418
FOXRM HD channel 364 SD channel 414
FOXS HD channel 370 SD channel 420
FOXSW HD channel 366, SD channel 416
FOXW HD channel 367, SD channel 417
Prime HD channel 361, SD channel 411
SPSOU HD channel 387, SD channel 437 
SUN HD channel 372, SD channel 422

*HD Locals:*
Will continue to launch HD locals as well. 2 new cities, Anchorage, AK, launched June 8th, and Honolulu, HI, again launched June 8th. Interesting note, that they included ALL local channels in HD, not just the big 4 networks.

Now have 32 markets, 51% of the US now with DishHD Locals

*Upgrading to HD, existing customers:*
$100 HD Bonus Offer is continuing through 08/14/07.*
Add our Great DishHD Programing Package to any AT package for $20.00 a month
Get a HD receiver for a low upfront fee + $50.00 DISH'n It Up bonus credit
ViP211: $149 upfront cost, -$50 DISH'n It Up Bonus - $100 HD Bonus = FREE
ViP222: $169 upfront cost, -$50 DISH'n It Up Bonus - $100 HD Bonus = $19
ViP622: $199 upfront cost, -$50 DISH'n It Up Bonus - $100 HD Bonus = $49
*HD Bonus Offer is only for customers upgrading to DishHD programming for the first time

*DVR Advantage:*
You can save $3.98 a month
Get AT200 + local channels + DVR Service Fee for $49.99 a month. 
Plus, you can get 2 or more premium packages for $10 a month each
You have to sign up for AutoPay with paperless billing or agree to an18 month commitment. 
To order call DISH or go to www.dishnetwork.com and go to your online account..

*Software Updates (All covered on previous tech chats):*
New PiP ability on MPEG4 receivers and some MPEG2 ones have it as well. If you hit PiP 3 times you go to split screen now.

Another software update, is the HD mapdown for national channels with an SD equivelent. i.e. you have 2 ESPN's at 140, ESPNHD and ESPN. This was detailed in a previous chat.

*Programming Update:*
Eric Sahl. Senior Vice President Programming.

*New SD Locals:*
Dallas-Ft. Worth, TX: KTAG (Ind) Channel 47
Great Falls, MT: KLMN (Fox) Channel 26
Lincoln/Hastings-Kearney Plus, NE: KCWL (CW) Channel 51
Shreveport, LA: KPXJ (CW) Channel 21
Toledo, OH: WBGU (PBS) Channel 27
Phoenix (Prescott), AZ: KTVK HD (Ind) Channel 3 (down rezed to SD)

*New Segment - In the Spotlight:*
Featuring the A&E Channel. 
Talked about Mindfreak with Chris Angel. Premired last week. Took a camera to see Chris and get some behind the scenes secrets. Showed a trick about guessing the color of the crayon. The trick being you scratch the crayon with your nail so you can see it with the empty hand you bring forward. Followed by a promo for the show.

*Scott Higgins with a video of new Interactive TV Update - 5 product updates:*
HSN Remote Shopping
DISH Customer Support - phase 3
ESPN US Open Golf
TV Guide Interactive
Weather Channel Interactive

HSN Remote Shopping - All OpenTV model receivers
4 items for purchase at any given time. Once you select the item you want to purchase the modem will dial out to check availability real-time. It will ship to the address setup with your HSN account.

Dish Customer Support - Phase 3
Channel 100. Service your account, pay bills, setup AutoPay, get answers to FAQs, View Statement, Upgrade Programming, and subscribe to Dish Entertainment Magazine

Sports Update
Get the US Open in 6 different screens at the same time. Choose the view you want in full screen, follow the leaders, see the best shots, keep up with your favorite stars. From 10am - 3pm and 5pm - 7pm EDT June 14th and 15th

Entertainment Update
New TV Guide application
You can choose recommendations, TV Listings, or watch the full screen TV guide channel.

TWC Weather Interactive Service
Get your own local weather and watch the Weather Channel at the same time. Get current conditions, Doppler radar, short term forecast, or the5 day forecast. Can set default and favorite cities.

*PPV Update:*
For Rocky fans you can purchase the first 5 Rocky movies for $5.00 airing July 1st - 5th. The Rocky 6 premires on July 6th.
Other movies on PPV this month include: 
Little Children - June 1
Music and Lyrics - June 7
Déjà Vu - June 9
The Queen - June 9
Dreamgirls - June15
Because I Said So - June 21
Letters From Iwo Jima - June 21
Pan's Labyrinth - June 30

WWE Wrestling: Vengence - Live June 24th for $39.95 channel 455/472 - Showed short clip about it.

*Exclusive to Dish on Demand:*
Code Name: The Cleaner - June 8
The Good German - June 21
Apocalypto - June 21
Primeval - June 27

Preview Showroom Update
Speed - Channel 281
Sleuth - Channel 282
Military - Channel 283

HBO Series Update (Almost had to turn off, was afraid of Sopranos spoilers for a second)
New HBO series - John from Cincinnati - Premiers June 17th - Showed a short clip about the show.
Season Debut of Entourage this week as well
Second season of Big Love premiers tonight (6/11/07)

*New Film Update:*
Jim Ferguson - DISH Movie Guru
Showed a clip of the new animated film Surf's Up followed by an interview with Jon Heder, Shia LeBeouf, and The Dude (aka Jeff Bridges)

*Questions Time:*
Martin: Congrats on DISH Network's car winning. Heard that DISH might be taking over sponsorship of the Busch series?
Answer: Doesn't know the answer, haven't signed anything.

Jim: Can you talk to us about the USB external storage and when it will be rolled out on the DVRs?
Answer: Something that just makes sense to do, you will be able to add an additional USB hard drive and hook it up to your DVR. You will be able to buy virtually any USB hard drive and add it to your receiver. Due to be released August (Charlie)/Fall(Jim)/Late Summer(Someone from the Peanut Gallery, sorry I can't remember his name), will have an activation charge but no monthly charge.

Dwayne: Does the HD on Dish Network come in 1080i and 1080p?
Answer: We broadcast in the format we get it in. Other carries sometimes degrade the signal. Currently does not get any 1080p. When we get it we try and give it to you the best possible way.

Henry: DirecTV claims they are going to launch 100 or so HD channels, what are you going to do to counter and what do you plan on launching? Also, what happened with the negotiations with MLB Extra Innings?
Answers: MLB chose to sign exclusively with DirecTV, DISH participated in the hearings to get that changed but it did not work out. Part of the deal included adding a MLB channel and provide to all subscribers, which would have caused in increase in cost to the customer. It is available to customers via the Internet for half the price for those with broadband. As far as new channels we are talking with those that are coming out with new HD channels but nothing firm at this point. Imagines that by the end of the year that we'll be in the 40's (currently at 32 today). Will continue to be a leader in HD. Talking with the top rated SD channels today, probably another 6 - 8 channels this year. Also looking at new HD channels like Smithsonian HD, which will only be in HD. Also in negotiations with others channels that are planning on launching their HD channels at the end of the year and into next year.

*Weather Channel Feature:*
Stu Ostro - Senior Director of Weather Communications for The Weather Channel.
Interviewed him a bit, talked about how he decides where to send people to report from. What's the outlook for the Hurricane season this year? Signs showing that it's going to be a very active season this year. However, there is not a lot of skill that goes into this so it's really hard to predict. Talked about preparing for hurricanes. Talked about Tornado weather myths. None of this DISH Network related so I'm not going to add anymore about this.

Winner of the giveaway: Thomas Berchin of Pennsylvania, customer of 7 years.

Out of Time, Next broadcast is the Tech Forum Monday August 13th, 2007 9:00pm ET channel 101 and the next Charlie Chat is Monday September 10th, 2007 9:00pm ET channel 101.


----------



## MSoper72 (Jun 18, 2004)

So what does this mean about the interactive for the Weather Channel and the special feature for ch. 214??


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I was glad and surprised to see them talk, even a little bit, about those new satellites... that should be a good sign. Also, seemingly pinning themselves to an August timeframe for the USB external storage is good and the Tech guy in the "audience" didn't seem to cringe at Charlie's announcing that so that was good. Hopefully the enabling fee for that won't be too high because I would like to add a drive to my setup.


----------



## PBowie (Jan 4, 2006)

Still no mention of getting the Setanta soccer PPV channel- Im still hoping
......


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Fee discussion moved *here*

Let's keep this thread focused on the chat please.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Charlie claims that the Picture Quality in HD is the same as over the air since all Dish does is just rebroadcast the picture. This is not true!!! I can tell if I am watching a show OTA or from Dish network. OTA always looks sharper versus the same program from Dish Network.

Whenever you compress a signal you are changing the picture that one receive.


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

2 new satellites (to be) launched? So does that mean new dish and/or LNBs to accommodate?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

No details yet. The early mention was an 18" dish but I would not say that was generally accepted as "likely" (summarizing comments made). With only a few months to go in 2007 it is likely we will hear more in 2 or 5 months (tech chats).


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

" Planning on adding 6 – 8 additional national HD channels by the end of the year"

Keeping my fingers crossed for the new Discovery channels and History and TCM (Turner Classic Movies keeps popping up with the same aspect - bars on top & bottom like History has been so I'm hoping this means that they are going to go HD soon). I'm hoping!!!! :grin:


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

tomcrown1 said:


> Charlie claims that the Picture Quality in HD is the same as over the air since all Dish does is just rebroadcast the picture.


The implication was that the format was not changed. Obviously, it has to be compressed before it goes out.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

dbconsultant said:


> " Planning on adding 6 - 8 additional national HD channels by the end of the year"
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for the new Discovery channels and History and TCM (Turner Classic Movies keeps popping up with the same aspect - bars on top & bottom like History has been so I'm hoping this means that they are going to go HD soon). I'm hoping!!!! :grin:


Hoping for SciFi HD myself, would love to see the last season of BSG in HD first run.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Great recap, Rob. Thanks for staying up late to post!


----------



## blarg (Apr 15, 2007)

Rob Glasser said:


> Hoping for SciFi HD myself, would love to see the last season of BSG in HD first run.


+20 billion!

only one season left, it would be nice to see it in HD before UniversalHD gets around to it.

nice to see the "will you be able to use any USB drive" question finally put to rest.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

James Long said:


> Fee discussion moved *here*
> 
> Let's keep this thread focused on the chat please.


Was the volume low? I barely could hear it, so I watched a movie instead. Part of my IR on my set is out--sound. It's not the remote because we ordered a new one two years ago & it does the same thing. Everything else works.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yep ... the chat volume was notoriously low. Pleasantly low during the interactive TV segment where Scott Higgins likes to yell. But one could have been blasted awake at the end of the credits when normal volume returned.


----------



## jerryberens (Jun 12, 2007)

Who can inform me on how to contact Dish Network about a sales call where I can get someone who can speak English so a person can understand them. I have been trying for three days to get someone from Dish to contact me.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Nick said:


> Great recap, Rob. Thanks for staying up late to post!


Thanks. One advantage to us on the west coast, was early for me, though it's always iffy if I'm going to make it home from work in time to catch it.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Next time "work late" and watch it on a SlingBox. 
(Unless work blocks that sort of thing.  )


----------



## bonipie (Feb 9, 2006)

"New PiP ability on MPEG4 receivers and some MPEG2 ones have it as well. If you hit PiP 3 times you go to split screen now. "

So, what does this mean to me? I have the 211 receiver, and hit PiP 3 times (on my remote), but don't get a split screen. Thanks for any info.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

bonipie said:


> "New PiP ability on MPEG4 receivers and some MPEG2 ones have it as well. If you hit PiP 3 times you go to split screen now. "
> 
> So, what does this mean to me? I have the 211 receiver, and hit PiP 3 times (on my remote), but don't get a split screen. Thanks for any info.


PIP only works on dual tuner receivers, your 211 only has one tuner.


----------



## bonipie (Feb 9, 2006)

"PIP only works on dual tuner receivers, your 211 only has one tuner."

DUH!! :blush: Hey, thanks for the reply. We'll be upgrading soon.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

bobukcat said:


> PIP only works on dual tuner receivers, your 211 only has one tuner.


And like most of us who use dual mode the PIP does not work either even if you have a dual tuner.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

jacmyoung said:


> And like most of us who use dual mode the PIP does not work either even if you have a dual tuner.


I wonder... do most ViP622 users run in Dual mode? I know I run in single mode and have a separate receiver for my other TV. I wonder if there are any stats anywhere about how many are running in dual vs single?


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

HDMe said:


> I wonder... do most ViP622 users run in Dual mode? I know I run in single mode and have a separate receiver for my other TV. I wonder if there are any stats anywhere about how many are running in dual vs single?


I thought someone (actually, I thought it was you :lol: ) posted a poll about that some time back but I don't remember anymore. I use it in single mode on both 622s because I no longer have any SD TVs in my house, the one collecting dust in the corner waiting for someone to pick it up doesn't count! I rarely use PIP but I LOVE the ability to swap back and forth between tuners and keep both programs buffering!!


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

I rarely run in Dual mode. Only on the rare occasion that both my wife and I want to watch different shows at the same time and that are only on one of our 622's. I will switch to dual mode for that duration and then switch back.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

Rob Glasser said:


> Hoping for SciFi HD myself, would love to see the last season of BSG in HD first run.


Does SCI-FI even have an HD offering available?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

normang said:


> Does SCI-FI even have an HD offering available?


Not that I'm aware of but I remember reading somewhere that they are planning on launching it sometime this year. I believe it's one of the '100' channels of HD that D* is planning on carrying.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

James Long said:


> Yep ... the chat volume was notoriously low. Pleasantly low during the interactive TV segment where Scott Higgins likes to yell. But one could have been blasted awake at the end of the credits when normal volume returned.


Well I'm loosing my hearing in my right ear, which doesn't help. My attendant puts the volume a bit pass middle and Charlie was still low. Ah well.


----------



## joblo (Dec 11, 2003)

Rob Glasser said:


> *HD Locals:*
> Will continue to launch HD locals as well. 2 new cities, Anchorage, AK, launched June 8th, and Honolulu, HI, again launched June 8th. Interesting note, that they included ALL local channels in HD, not just the big 4 networks.


Carriage of ALL HD (really digital) signals in AK and HI is required by law. (SHVERA 2004)

This portends nothing for the rest of country.

(In case anyone was hoping&#8230;.)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yep ... and because the law stated all digital those in the two special states also get all of their digital subchannels delivered via satellite (less those from stations who are having issues with E*).


----------



## Codeman00 (Dec 13, 2003)

I wish someone would have asked him about the Big Ten Network.


----------



## Brad B (May 26, 2006)

I'm still getting some drops on my HD channels, did they talk about that? Know it has been a problem for us in the Northwest. Also, any news on q13 or Fox Sports Northwest?
Thanks.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Brad B said:


> I'm still getting some drops on my HD channels, did they talk about that? Know it has been a problem for us in the Northwest. Also, any news on q13 or Fox Sports Northwest?
> Thanks.


No nothing about that was mentioned. They did mention that there may be additional RSN's added but not a for sure thing and no mention of which ones.

As far as drops, I assume you are talking about the drop outs on the satellite at the 129 location? If so, do you have a separate 24" wing dish just for 129? If not you may want to call Dish and have them install one to increase your signal strength.


----------



## Brad B (May 26, 2006)

Yeah, I have the separate dish for 129 and my drops aren't as frequent as when I first got my HD, but I do still get them. I was hoping that they would have it solved by now. It would be nice to get FSN and some of the other locals in HD, i.e. kcts 9, kong, kstw, and 22. And of course 13!!


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Brad B said:


> Yeah, I have the separate dish for 129 and my drops aren't as frequent as when I first got my HD, but I do still get them. I was hoping that they would have it solved by now. It would be nice to get FSN and some of the other locals in HD, i.e. kcts 9, kong, kstw, and 22. And of course 13!!


With the exception of 13 I wouldn't hold your breath. Except for the markets required by laws, the only digital/HD locals Dish and DirecTV are offering are ABC, NBC, CBS, and FOX. If you want everything the only option right now is really cable or an antenna.


----------



## quazi (Aug 8, 2003)

What does RSN mean?


----------



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

regioanl sprot networkj


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Hmm, seems like the translation didn't come through very well so to add to Aransay's reply it's: Regional Sports Network. This is generic term for all the Fox Sports Net stations as well as other regional sports channels like Prime Sports or Sun Sports, etc ...


----------

